# squash and pumpkin



## ayu (Sep 24, 2011)

what's the difference?will it have the same benefits for my ayu's GI?? :|


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I hear that pumpkin is much better . It is healthy and helps with stomach and constipation problems.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

poochie2 said:


> I hear that pumpkin is much better . It is healthy and helps with stomach and constipation problems.


Same here - I don't know why, but every time a pup has a bowel problem, pumpkin is always recommended. I've never heard anyone recommend squash.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Depending on the type of squash, it might even be a bit better than pumpkin for her bowels. 

Pumpkin is beneficial for your dog's digestion because of its fiber content. There are many ways to add fiber to a dog's diet, but pumpkin is a particularly appealing option because it's palatable to most dogs and readily available in grocery stores (around here) as canned pumpkin puree.

Many of the common winter squashes have similar fiber and nutrient content. Butternut squash has a similar flavour, a bit more fiber per cup than pumpkin and a 1:1 ratio of sugar to fiber, whereas pumpkin has a 2:1 ratio of sugar to fiber. So I'd slightly prefer butternut squash over pumpkin for example. Overall though, they'll have a similar effect on your dog's GI health.

Winter squash and pumpkin typically contain fairly high levels of vitamin A, which can be toxic at high levels, so it's a good idea to stick to the small amount that is typically recommended by vets for constipation or loose stools. And be aware that other "healthy" treats or supplements that you might give your dog may also contain significant amounts of vitamin A--especially liver or fish liver oil. Most dog food probably contains plenty of vitamin A to begin with too.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Aarianne said:


> Depending on the type of squash, it might even be a bit better than pumpkin for her bowels.
> 
> Pumpkin is beneficial for your dog's digestion because of its fiber content. There are many ways to add fiber to a dog's diet, but pumpkin is a particularly appealing option because it's palatable to most dogs and readily available in grocery stores (around here) as canned pumpkin puree.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Very good to know.


----------



## ayu (Sep 24, 2011)

Aarianne said:


> Depending on the type of squash, it might even be a bit better than pumpkin for her bowels.
> 
> Pumpkin is beneficial for your dog's digestion because of its fiber content. There are many ways to add fiber to a dog's diet, but pumpkin is a particularly appealing option because it's palatable to most dogs and readily available in grocery stores (around here) as canned pumpkin puree.
> 
> ...



wow thank you!!!  that is very helpful


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I have always used pumpkin just make sure you don't buy pumpkin pie. I got the smallest can I could find. I put dollops of pumpkin on a cookie sheet and froze them. I always have pumpkin on hand. When it is hot in the summer Rylee would prefer to eat the frozen pumpkin,


----------

